# Muddy dogs



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

How do you wash your dog when you're away in your van and she comes back from her walk completely covered in mud?

At home, I stand her in the bath, use the shower spray and the shampoo, whilst I shower her clean.

How do you do that on a site? 

You're not allowed to take the dog into the shower cubicle and I haven't seen an outdoor dog shower on a site. 

I'm not sure it would be accepted either to wash your dog at an outdoor tap for drinking water. In any case, my dog's a bit soft, and likes nice warm water, not freezing cold water. 

Suggestions?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> I'm not sure it would be accepted either to wash your dog at an outdoor tap for drinking water.


This is what we do. We get the fresh water filler hose, and we have an adjustable nozzle that we plug in. We set the nozzle to a wide fan spray, and give her 10 - 15 seconds-worth.

At home, we had an outside shower head fitted when we had the building work done, so she does get a warm shower at home (sometimes).

Gerald


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*The dog wash*

Hi

We have an Auto-Trail Dakota, that comes standard with an outside shower. Hot and cold running water, and have showered our 'Ben' several times using it. Some of the looks we get are so funny !!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Our Autotrail cheyenne also had an external shower so Jabulile & now Lindiwe can have a cold or hot shower.

It is a real bonus as Jabulile has in the past just wallowed in the muddiest puddle imaginable and a muddy river bed!!

In Europe some sites have doggy showers/dusche which are very handy.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A problem for us,especially in winter when the weather is bad.If the dogs are really muddy then I also use the external shower on the Autotrail.

More often than not though I just use a big towel to dry their paws off.Mrs wakk has made some fitted covers for the seats which are excellent for protecting the van seats,and we also have some cab seat covers.

Our 2 are very nosey and always want to get up on the upholstery to look out of the window so I have to keep their paws clean all the time.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Until 4 years or so ago I had always had gundogs, cocker and springer spaniels, the last dog was a black lab. Gundogs do get get very muddy and wet so at the end of the outing it is very tempting to shower them off but although they may look wet and soggy in fact they usually are not "wet through" but if you shower them off they will be wet through and will need a good drying off and somewhere warm to lie...as this was not always possible my method, and it worked for when we were away in the car or the van was to wash the worst off the feet then wipe off the worst of the mud with an old flannel and pop the whole dog into a towelling dog bag. The dog dries out nicely and can be brushed clean later.

You can buy or make one, we had several that my wife made, the dog gets to come back into the van, the van stays clean ....dog and owner both happy.

Mike


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Good thinking Mike. If you do need to shower your dog Heather how about on these click here to see solar shower

stew


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a shower but I don't use it, I find it quicker to wash them as I do commercially. This way is quick and gets the dirt out.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

You could get one of these fitted to your van?

Linky

Karl


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have one of these.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-12volt-POR...Accessories&hash=item483f0e9d62#ht_791wt_1117

I also have an insulated picnic box and a hand jug, I have no hot water on board so I fill the picnic box with hot water from the wash room,/ ladies loo- take it back to the van - plug the shower into the cigar lighter drop the pump into the box of hot water and away we go.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have something very similar, just fill a bucket with warm water and away you go.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We take a blow up baby bath we got from Ikea years ago - not sure if they do them any more then wrap them up in a towel I made just like Spykal's. I managed to get two in it looks a bit weird with two heads sticking out but doesn't everyone have a two headed dog?

Greenie 8O


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/d...nd-dribags-by-cosipet/dribag-size-1-blue.html

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/d...oof-dog-coats/trouser-suit-red-12in-30cm.html

I think it would be fairly easy to make the towel bag up your self, but it is a real problem if you are motorhome tidy with muddy smelly dogs I think I would opt for the trouser suit (in Black) and then just spend time washing the paws, I hope this helps, I have seen the trouser suits at shows they look fine. I hope this helps you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For muddy legs, google 'Paw Plunger'.

We bought a 12 volt shower unit from Maplin and drop the pump into a bucket of warm water. It is very good and some self builders have bought them to permanently fit into their vans.

For protective dog clothing, look at the Hyperdrug website. I think it is www.hyperdrug.com (or co.uk). Apart from medical items (much cheaper than from the vet), they sell a range of clothing at good prices.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

both of mine immediately make a bee-line for all forms of water, and so, knowing they will come out wet, and more importantly clean, we always ensure we park where we can dry them and get them into the truck. 

But don't they get through towels! Fortunately we've a good charity shop quite close and it's amazing how new towels can be sent there for disposal. SWMBO brings home loads at 20p a time, although last time 2 huge new beach towels cost a quid apiece


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We just towel Charlie down. Mind you, after being on the road for nearly 9 months now the van is looking a bit trashed! :roll: 

Lesley


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

We have a very large GSD, when he is muddy or wet he goes into his bright pink towelling bag which zips up to his neck. It keeps him very warm, and dries him really well. He also comes out of it looking very clean and like he's been in a tumble dryer.

One of the best things we have bought off the internet.  

Janice


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We just towel Zoe our Golden then brush when dry.

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Easy we "start" the walk telling ourselves that we will get Sabre and Shadow to keep off the mud!

This as you can imagine works a treat :lol: Then when we get back to the van, it is towels, outside shower, hairdryer and lots of laughs

Funny, years ago I thought that people that took dogs into motorhomes were daft!

Now I realise that I was right!

Eddie


----------

